
Brain controlled spelling machine implementation using Vue and Electron - fka
https://github.com/dashersw/brain-bits
======
fka
This is a demo video:
[https://twitter.com/dashersw/status/909559411693228038](https://twitter.com/dashersw/status/909559411693228038)

~~~
fatihacet
Here is the GitHub repo [https://github.com/dashersw/brain-
bits](https://github.com/dashersw/brain-bits)

